# Request



## Satori (Sep 18, 2008)

I have no idea if I have the required points (400) needed for a signature, BUT if I do I would like to request a signature of the fallowing:

The Request:

A OLD SCHOOL theme sig


Pics:








- Left








- Middle








- Right


Title: Legends Never Fade, Legends Never Die.


Sub-Text: "Old School Legendary Fighters"


More Sub-Text: Satori

Colors: Navy blue, Red, White, etc.


Size: 400 x 200


Avatar?: YES


All attempts will be repped.

*THANK YOU SO MUCH IN ADVANCE*


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Royce Randy and Helio thats some real taste in fighters.. Come on guys get this guy a sig..


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

i willlater


----------



## Satori (Sep 18, 2008)

Thank you folks---take your times I am in no hurry, I know life is busy.

O


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

so is the red and blue too much???











also do u want all three in the avy or just one fighter...


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Helio looks a bit like Nosferatu in that, but it's still pretty sick.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Good steph i like it a lot..


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

thanks.....ur sig is pretty sweet i must say


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Steph05050 said:


> thanks.....ur sig is pretty sweet i must say


Eh just something i threw together but thank you.. i might have you do one for me a Royce i will get back to you on it tho..


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

cool...will do


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

i'll give this one a quick go, i'll post what i got in a bit


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

well hers my attempt



i kinda couldent think of anything to do for the bacground so i just threw something togther, if i have time later i'll try to do something better for you


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

NikosCC said:


> Eh just something i threw together but thank you.. i might have you do one for me a Royce i will get back to you on it tho..


 For someone who is retired you dont seem to want to fall out of practice, yet again further proof the Nikko's is lurking in the shadows awaiting a big pay day to make his grand comeback. Im on to you..


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Toxic said:


> For someone who is retired you dont seem to want to fall out of practice, yet again further proof the Nikko's is lurking in the shadows awaiting a big pay day to make his grand comeback. Im on to you..


Hahahaha I have been in talks with a couple of organizations


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

nice work eric


----------



## Satori (Sep 18, 2008)

WOW Sweeeeet--- I have to pick one? LOL, I want them both.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

u could always take both and switch them out in ur sig lol


----------



## Satori (Sep 18, 2008)

Good idea Steph and thank you so much to both you and Eric, How much do I owe y'all? and how do I pay? :thumb01:


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

mine is free dont worry about it..but to pay just click on that persons credits under their post number


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

dont worry about paying me bro, its on the house


----------



## Satori (Sep 18, 2008)

Ok--- Now I feel a bit stupid-- lol, I thought I new but I guess I do not---how do I upload it, I uploading it from my PC but it tells me its to big, I am going to try with photobucket see if it works--- HELP.


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

i can see the sig, so i quess it worked


----------



## Satori (Sep 18, 2008)

Ok, I figured it out, LOL, Thanks folks y'all are very kindraise01:raise01:raise01:.


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

anytime, always here to help


----------

